# Ipad volé impossible a localiser



## twilinona (1 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Je me présente, je suis Solène, j'ai 31 ans et je me suis fait voler 2 Ipad (1 ancien et 1 Ipad Air).
Pour l'ancien je laisse tomber car il était en IOS assez vieux.
Mais l'Ipad Air etait sous IOS 8, mis a jour le 25/12.
On se l'ai fait voler le 30, j'aimerais donc le localiser mais je n'y arrive pas.
Sur le site de localisation, il n'apparait pas alors qu'il a bien le meme identifiant Icloud.
Il apparait dans mes appareils quand je vais dans réglages Icloud mais il n'apparait pas dans localisation.
Y'a t'il quelque chose a faire?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (1 Janvier 2015)

Le voleur ne doit pas pouvoir se connecter à un réseau WIFI. Du coup, il ne réapparaît pas. 

Pour les iPhone, la connexion au réseau GSM est automatique, pour les iPad, c'est différent, car il faut rentrer un mot de passe pour le WIFI.

Si ton iPad était bloqué par un code, le voleur ne pourrait rien en faire, mais il ne se connectera pas au réseau pour le localiser.


----------



## twilinona (1 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour la réponse.
L'ipad n'était pas bloqué par un code donc y'a une chance qu'il se connecte...
Par contre ce qui m'inquiete c'est qu'il n'apparait pas du tout dans mes appareils a localiser (alors qu un iphone éteint apparait comme "hors ligne").
J'espere juste que la localisation était activée sur l'Ipad...


----------



## Gwen (2 Janvier 2015)

Dans ce cas, il a surement été réinitialisé et il n'apparaitra donc jamais.


----------

